# 800 rant threads merged into one



## Melian (May 9, 2010)

Post all your shit here - save board space.

I don't think we should tip any servers because, when I fly, I need it to be like it was in the good old days. The days when people were lined up and shot for texting and driving, and then they all went to a buffet restaurant and served themselves. You wouldn't get it though, since you are too young and a fool.

And your beard: you're doing it wrong.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 9, 2010)

oh god, so good.


----------



## djudex (May 9, 2010)

If I could rep you I'd give you two reps. Instead I'm just going to say that you are full of awesome and win :bow::bow:


----------



## Zowie (May 9, 2010)

Absolute awesomesauce.


----------



## topher38 (May 9, 2010)

On 420 day.... churches fried chicken, didn't have a special until 4-21 those Bastards


----------



## WillSpark (May 9, 2010)

Dammit my repometer is plum outta juice. But that was fantastic. It truly was.


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 9, 2010)

AWESOME! nuf said xD


----------



## Paquito (May 9, 2010)

I can't stare directly at this thread, it's full of too much win.


----------



## Esther (May 9, 2010)

I'm just gonna lol and be on my way.


----------



## Melian (May 9, 2010)

....and I had no intention of changing my mind. I just wanted all of you to agree with me.

:bow:


----------



## Melian (May 9, 2010)

Also, if you don't agree....

....god, I can't even think of a real pun or tired old saying to throw in there. :doh:

...you must be knee high to a grasshopper and don't know the disco from the ball.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 9, 2010)

Freakin' gold.

:bow:


----------



## BigChaz (May 9, 2010)

Look at me hating on stuff on in this thread. I am now posting a list of everything I hate:




























*I'D POST MORE BUT I DON'T THINK YOU ALL UNDERSTAND THE DEPTH OF MY HATRED. YOU ARE TOO YOUNG AND UNEDUCATED TO UNDERSTAND THE LIFE I HAVE LED. THE THINGS I HAVE SEEN. THE HOOKERS I HAVE KILLED*

Get the fuck off my lawn.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 9, 2010)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BigChaz again.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 9, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Look at me hating on stuff on in this thread. I am now posting a list of everything I hate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're killing me! Hilarious!


----------



## freakyfred (May 9, 2010)

And what's the deal with ducks. Waddling about like they own the place.


----------



## Zowie (May 9, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Get the fuck off my lawn.



I came here to post that lawn joke. DAMN.
Rep to you.


----------



## WillSpark (May 9, 2010)

You kids and your "Music Thread."


----------



## Smite (May 10, 2010)

Your 21st birthday being on a monday.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Melian (May 10, 2010)

You are all misusing my thread. You most likely have numerous sex partners, and that is not appropriate for people your age.

Chaz, I do not appreciate you photoshopping my public pictures. IT IS JUST WRONG, YOU UNREFINED DINGBAT.

:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 10, 2010)

If you weren't married, I'd propose to you right now

With a magus-shaped diamond


----------



## Weeze (May 10, 2010)

Every fat man make your individual picture thread here -----> .


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 10, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Every fat man make your individual picture thread here -----> .



I wish people would make up their mind on this issue.

When we have giant, merged threads of pictures, people complain about picwhoring and say to just make one thread and keep posting pics there.

When people do that, people bitch about everyone having their own pic thread.

MAKE UP YOUR MINDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 10, 2010)

Is it me, or are some people missing the point completely? LOL

And don't forget the jewel that everyone who has wls deserves to die.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 10, 2010)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Is it me, or are some people missing the point completely? LOL
> 
> And don't forget the jewel that everyone who has wls deserves to die.



The point is well understood and I was just responding to that post.

This thread is relevant to my interests.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Tad (May 10, 2010)

The in-between fat people are too ignored by the old-timer post-spammers who are spewing their hate of the pic-whores on the wrong boards when really it should be on Hyde Park because body display is a political issue if you are out of the closet and how dare teh gayz claim ownership of closets when the young whippersnappers don’t even know what a proper closet is because they are too busy texting in broken English, but the grammar-nazis should chill out because I hate when people correct my grammar almost as much as I hate when people tell me to chill out.

ETA: I also hate long rants with no paragraph breaks, not to mention run on sentences!


----------



## JenFromOC (May 10, 2010)

So, in the mental health field, this thread would be negative reinforcement...we all dislike the rants so much that we call more attention to them AND give them a tribute thread? Try extinction. That's a fancy word for "ignoring." 

On a side note, funny as this all is (and I am laughing)....it's also kind of mean. There are quite a few opinionated individuals on Dims that think they're right about everything. Besides, I quite enjoy the random, angry outbursts. Reminds me of a friend of mine...and myself when I have PMS.


----------



## chicken legs (May 10, 2010)

This thread = a slice of fried gold.


----------



## WillSpark (May 10, 2010)

I'd just like to say I love all of you.

Except for the young cashier waiters who skip out on their tips to buy lottery tickets before they fly expensively complaining about how long they have to wait for the young people to stop being numbnuts and grow a real neckbeard.


----------



## Melian (May 10, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> So, in the mental health field, this thread would be negative reinforcement...we all dislike the rants so much that we call more attention to them AND give them a tribute thread? Try extinction. That's a fancy word for "ignoring."
> 
> On a side note, funny as this all is (and I am laughing)....it's also kind of mean. There are quite a few opinionated individuals on Dims that think they're right about everything. Besides, I quite enjoy the random, angry outbursts. Reminds me of a friend of mine...and myself when I have PMS.



It was really just for shits and giggles. This board has been so boring, lately.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 10, 2010)

Melian said:


> It was really just for shits and giggles. This board has been so boring, lately.



I know...and of course, I have been cracking up. Sorry LOL


----------



## Melian (May 10, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I know...and of course, I have been cracking up. Sorry LOL



No worries. Please enjoy


----------



## djudex (May 10, 2010)

NO ENJOYMENT THERE IS ONLY THE WAY!!!


----------



## BigChaz (May 10, 2010)

I hate miracles. And magnets. Fucking magnets, how do they even work?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-agl0pOQfs

I hate stupid bands too.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 10, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I hate miracles. And magnets. Fucking magnets, how do they even work?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-agl0pOQfs
> 
> I hate stupid bands too.



They did a public response about this song and the hate it's generated.

Probably one of the funniest things I've ever read.

One of the quotes was like "Science has a way of explaining away the earth's cool mysteries."

Definitely look it up ha


----------



## BigChaz (May 10, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> They did a public response about this song and the hate it's generated.
> 
> Probably one of the funniest things I've ever read.
> 
> ...



Shut up and don't be so informative, you son of a bitch. I hate informative people. It's like they think they know things.


----------



## stldpn (May 10, 2010)

Melian said:


> It was really just for shits and giggles. This board has been so boring, lately.



Yeah, I have to say I've not been paying much attention here lately.


----------



## Zowie (May 10, 2010)

There are too many people in this thread that I want to marry, because they're so amazing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> There are too many people in this thread that I want to marry, because they're so amazing.



can we start calling dibbs?


----------



## Zowie (May 10, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> can we start calling dibbs?



MELIAN!
And you, of course.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 10, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> MELIAN!
> And you, of course.



 I was going to say melian as well . . . hmm . . .


----------



## Saoirse (May 10, 2010)

<---- Dibs


----------



## BigChaz (May 10, 2010)

I'll marry the first person in this thread who proposes to me.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 10, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I'll marry the first person in this thread who proposes to me.




We can get married if you want...but you're kinda far away lol


----------



## BigChaz (May 10, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> We can get married if you want...but you're kinda far away lol



Hey baby doll, how you doin?


----------



## Esther (May 11, 2010)

i hate marriage


----------



## Paquito (May 11, 2010)

Young people just don't understand the importance of marriage.


----------



## Esther (May 11, 2010)

however, i do understand the importance of sleeping the fuck around.


----------



## Weeze (May 11, 2010)

Esther said:


> however, i do understand the importance of sleeping the fuck around.



i'd like to get behind this


----------



## warwagon86 (May 11, 2010)

CHAZ







i await your reply


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)

Weeze said:


> i'd like to get behind this



I bet you would


----------



## djudex (May 11, 2010)

Esther said:


> however, i do understand the importance of sleeping the fuck around.



How you doin'? :batting:


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)

warwagon86 said:


> CHAZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I pledged myself to JenFromOC. However, I will sleep with you like a little whore. I WILL SLEEP WITH ANYONE IN THIS THREAD WHO ASKS. 

You young people don't understand the importance of being a slut.


----------



## djudex (May 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I WILL SLEEP WITH ANYONE IN THIS THREAD WHO ASKS.



How you doin'? :batting:


----------



## Melian (May 11, 2010)

This thread is out of control for its age. 

I hate it.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I pledged myself to JenFromOC. However, I will sleep with you like a little whore. I WILL SLEEP WITH ANYONE IN THIS THREAD WHO ASKS.
> 
> You young people don't understand the importance of being a slut.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## MasterShake (May 11, 2010)

haha, I love this thread!

My own personal rant is how much I enjoy friends thinking I need to "settle" and/or "lower my standards" because a) that's just what fat guys have to do and b) me being single is clearly the result of me having too high standards. Why's it always the fat person's fault?

Now back to your scheduled levity of the Dimensions BHM/FFA Laff-In!!


----------



## JenFromOC (May 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I pledged myself to JenFromOC. However, I will sleep with you like a little whore. I WILL SLEEP WITH ANYONE IN THIS THREAD WHO ASKS.
> 
> You young people don't understand the importance of being a slut.



Already cheating on me lol...fuckin' youngster.


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Already cheating on me lol...fuckin' youngster.



I only cheated on you physically, baby.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I only cheated on you physically, baby.



Oh good...that's comforting.


----------



## msbard90 (May 11, 2010)

This thread is win!

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2010)

I don't understand you all. My parents taught me respect and I don't see any here.

:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Esther (May 11, 2010)

My parents taught me to be HARD AS FUCK


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)

Esther said:


> My parents taught me to be HARD AS FUCK



What a coincidence


----------



## Esther (May 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> What a coincidence



ooooooooooooooooolol


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2010)

Esther said:


> My parents taught me to be HARD AS FUCK




Thank you for your comment.


----------



## WillSpark (May 11, 2010)

I'd like to thank you all for your comments, not that they could actually teach me anything, but I am greatful that you are saying things that mean nothing to me. 

By the way, I'm happy for you all, and Imma let you finish, but BigChaz's post was THE BEST OF ALL TIME!


----------



## WillSpark (May 11, 2010)

Whoops double post!


----------



## MasterShake (May 12, 2010)

Esther said:


> My parents taught me to be HARD AS FUCK


I think you got that backwards.


----------



## djudex (May 12, 2010)

I roll with my kitties and I'm HARD AS FUCK


----------



## Esther (May 12, 2010)

djudex said:


> I roll with my kitties and I'm HARD AS FUCK



HAHAHAHA.
Oh Bubbles.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 1, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I wish people would make up their mind on this issue.
> 
> When we have giant, merged threads of pictures, people complain about picwhoring and say to just make one thread and keep posting pics there.
> 
> ...



I've made up my mind....I would like each fat guy here to make their own pic thread. I will look at all of them in a completely innocent manner.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 1, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I've made up my mind....I would like each fat guy here to make their own pic thread. I will look at all of them in a completely innocent manner.



Well honestly I think I'd prefer you to look in a not-so-innocent manner...


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 1, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Well honestly I think I'd prefer you to look in a not-so-innocent manner...



Don't fucking blow my cover, man.


----------

